# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  ♪ "Feel Good Music" ♫

## cameron_405

...creating this thread so that folks may share different music that makes feel you good (for whatever reason).  Don't worry about the formatting or 'embedding' a video (PM me if you'd like to learn how to post YouTube videos on the forum) -- leave your comments, thoughts, your own personal account of your happy tunes (will be interesting to witness the varying tastes, emotions, and scope of this thread).


I'll start out -- when I hear this song (especially watch the video), I cannot help but to smile and sway my hips.


Os Tribalistas -- Ja Sei Namorar
Worth noting that Rio de Janeiro is a sister city to OKC.

----------


## MadMonk

One of my favs.  It always puts me in a good mood (the song not the video).

----------


## Double Edge

Currently listening to Pandora seeded only with IZ. (More frequently at work I listen to Pandora seeded with Robert Plant and Bonnie Raitt)

Sample of one of his...

----------


## skyrick

The Lovin' Spoonful always makes me feel good. Reminds me of the summers of my youth, young love, innocence; you know, all of that stuff that's lost now.

----------


## Surrendered

In concert Friday August 12 @8:00pm at Crosspointe in Edmond...
www.edmondchurch.com

----------


## poe

My feel good songs (in no particular order):

"True Faith": New Order
"Policy of Truth": Depeche Mode
"Kiss Them for Me": Siouxsie and the Banshees


And pretty much anything by Bruce Hornsby, Sarah McLachlan, Bryan Adams, and Annie Lennox.

----------


## dmoor82

Journey's faithfully

----------


## dmoor82

Whitesnake- here I go again

----------


## cameron_405

> "...Whitesnake- here I go again..."


...♥ 80's!


Men at Work -- Down Under




_'Little Cam'_



_Kunyung Primary School -- I'm back row, third in from far right_

----------


## dmoor82

Eddy Grant-Electric Avenue

----------


## cameron_405

> "...Eddy Grant-Electric Avenue..."


...well played!  <g>

I'll run with the 'electric' theme and up a couple of decades now -- isn't the original video for this song, _but it should be_!


MGMT -- Electric Feel

----------


## dmoor82

^^haha,I love that video better!

----------


## cameron_405

Ryksopp -- Remind Me




> "...the music video for "Remind Me", featuring an infographic-style video by French company H5, won the 2002 MTV Europe Music Award for best music video.  In this same event the duo was nominated in three more categories: "Best Nordic Act", "Best New Artist" and "Best Dance Act".  The duo performed the song *"Poor Leno"* at the event.  One year later they received a nomination for "Best Group" at the Brit Awards..."

----------


## tigris

http://youtu.be/kVpv8-5XWOI

i like this, i remember the first time i heard it i was driving up to Tulsa with my best friend wade. he moved to Chicago this past year, but whenever i hear it, it reminds me that im lucky to have the friends i do, both near and far

----------


## RadicalModerate

Some excellent "Feel Good" choices up there!

These may not be in anyone's "Top Five" but they all make me feel good . . .

Give the music 13 seconds to start . . .
then watch the video until the very end =)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjJaH...eature=related

The Karla Bonoff version of a big Jackie Deshannon hit . . .
(Be sure to skip the ad at the beginning at your earliest convenience)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QA-bFPWG2s

The Original version of a hit for Brooks and Dunn . . .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9iJ1sUDF6g&NR=1

A live version of one of the best surf tunes ever,
By one of the best blues guitar players ever.
(Sorry about the sound quality, but I still love the tune . . .)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvWn3po-JwU

And this one never fails to make me feel good . . .
(Again, even with the primitive sound--and video--quality . . . =)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5LS---oX7Y

----------


## SoonerQueen

http://youtu.be/5I0d29s6GCc


This is one of those songs that I love to play loud and sing along to in the car. I love the music behind the lyrics.  It is one of my feel good songs.
Ventura Highway by America

----------


## ljbab728

This is the first thing that came into my head when I saw this thead.  It's a lot different from things posted so far but I can't imagine how someone could watch this without feeling good.




And another one of my favorites is:




And to show a little diversity:




and:

----------


## MadMonk

> http://youtu.be/5I0d29s6GCc
> 
> 
> This is one of those songs that I love to play loud and sing along to in the car. I love the music behind the lyrics.  It is one of my feel good songs.
> Ventura Highway by America


 Great song!  For some reason that song immediately takes me back to summers at the beach when I was really little.

----------


## Easy180

My go to song is The Morning Song by Umphrey's McGee but if I need a pick me up I can put on anything from Minus The Bear

----------


## dmoor82

Top Gun-Highway to the danger zone

----------


## cameron_405

Kings of Convenience -- I'd Rather Dance With You

----------


## SoonerQueen

I have to ask, how did you all post the video's? I forgot how. Attribute it to old age and the heat. Please refresh my memory.

----------


## cameron_405

> I have to ask, how did you all post the video's? I forgot how. Attribute it to old age and the heat. Please refresh my memory.


"...you've got mail!"

----------


## MadMonk

Here's a good one for singing along in the car with friends.


"So now I'm prayin' for the end of time..."   :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## cameron_405

> My feel good songs (in no particular order):
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> Annie Lennox.



Eurythmics -- Here Comes the Rain Again

----------


## dmoor82

As a Red Sox fan this is my feel good music-Neil Diamond Sweet Caroline

----------


## RadicalModerate

(Real Time Note: They just keep getting better and better! )

After Cameron reminded of us of the unique value of Men at Work's Number One Number One Hit , , ,
(An All Time Favorite of Mine, not that it matters . . .)
And ljbab "Beat Me To The Punch" on about three--maybe more--"Feel Good" Tunes . . .
(That continue to stand the test o' time . . . =)

I mentioned This Thread to my dear wife, while we were "picnicing" at the local Sonic this evening (there, on account of her virtual ticket arrangements to see "A Chorus Line" downtown got screwed up by improper human [interfacing vis-a-vis "Cloud Planning"/a.k.a. error]) while enjoying a couple of those "Baja Dogs" (even sans Sesame Seeds) and tipping the carhop even before the wonderful, and just right summer rainshower blessed us all with a trace of much needed rain . . .

Her comment was that the first song that popped into her head--given the Thread Title--was this . . .
(And I had no room for argument, because I agree.)

Of course . . . She insisted on The Original.  Not any Cover Version.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwNrmYRiX_o

Leading naturally, to one of the most sincere "Feel Good" Tunes of All Time.  =)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLkmbLoaORU

Dang, Dude (Cameron). I wish I knew how to "embed" . . . 
Clickin' links is about as ol'-fashioned as putting pennies on the tonearm . . . =)

----------


## cameron_405

> "...Dang, Dude (Cameron). I wish I knew how to "embed" . . . 
> Clickin' links is about as ol'-fashioned as putting pennies on the tonearm . . . =)"


...let me know if the directions were unclear.  

PS  Smart wife with great taste!

----------


## cameron_405

> "...here's a good one for singing along in the car with friends..."


...♥ singing in the car!

Any Elton John or Billy Joel fans?

----------


## RadicalModerate

Thanks for the Tech-Tip, Cameron . . .
(And for starting this Thread!)

I will be attempting to use it in the very near future.
As soon as I recollect another "Feel Good" song . . . =)

BTW: Did you happen to notice how three of the four members of The Dave Brubeck Quartet looked like they were attempting to do Stan Freberg impresssions?  (Probably not. Neither did I. =)

Google Stan "Freberg" anyways . . .
(And, after that, maybe Elvis Costello . . . =)

----------


## Double Edge



----------


## Double Edge

Nostalgia feel good department

----------


## Double Edge



----------


## ljbab728

> I have to ask, how did you all post the video's? I forgot how. Attribute it to old age and the heat. Please refresh my memory.


SQ, cameron_405 may have already told you in a pm, but for others who may not be sure,this is what you do.  When you're making a post there is an icon at the top to click on for "Insert Video".  You either type in or copy and paste the URL for the video and click on OK.

----------


## Double Edge

If it's youtube, you only post the part of the link that comes after v=

example http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4D1H...eature=related

Just use C4D1HSL7P98 in between the YT brackets

----------


## cameron_405

> SQ, cameron_405 may have already told you in a pm, but for others who may not be sure,this is what you do.  When you're making a post there is an icon at the top to click on for "Insert Video".  You either type in or copy and paste the URL for the video and click on OK.


...much easier than the process I go through to embed.  Thanks for your tip!  {:+)

----------


## ljbab728

> ...♥ singing in the car!
> 
> Any Elton John or Billy Joel fans?


I saw Elton in concert at the State Fair Arena almost 40 years ago.  He's always been a fantastic live performer.

----------


## cameron_405

...totally dancing around the room to your latest tune, DE!

**woop woop**

----------


## Double Edge

The groove is in the heart_!_

----------


## Double Edge



----------


## cameron_405

...dip trip flip fantasia!


US3 -- Cantaloop

----------


## Double Edge

Nice!

----------


## citizenkane



----------


## SoonerQueen

http://youtu.be/5I0d29s6GCc




ljbab728, it didn't work

----------


## dmoor82

America Ventura Highway

----------


## dmoor82

> http://youtu.be/5I0d29s6GCc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ljbab728, it didn't work


^^Yea it works fine!First,Move your cursor over the video,then right click and click on copy video URL.Second,click on the video icon just left of the caption buble,then paste the copied URL in the Yellow highlighted box(move cursor into the Yellow box and right click,then click on paste then click on OK)If you need more help just ask me or anyone and I'll guide you through it step by step!

----------


## cameron_405

Sergio Mendes + Brasil 66 -- Mas Que Nada

----------


## SoonerQueen

I screwed up again. They should make it where we can delete our own mistakes.lol

----------


## SoonerQueen



----------


## cameron_405

> I screwed up again. They should make it where we can delete our own mistakes.lol



"...you will get the hang of it, I know it -- if you keep practicing, you will get better and better as you do it!"

Mmm, Herb!  Great tune, SQ!  {:+)

----------


## SoonerQueen

I finally got the posting of videos thing.Thank you all for helping me get through this mental block.

----------


## cameron_405

9 to 5 Trailer







...recorded in my father's basement studio circa 1981. 



Dolly Parton 9 to 5

----------


## MadMonk

Sing along (you know you want to)  :Tiphat:

----------


## RadicalModerate

This is just a test of the YouTube/OKC Feel Good Posting System.
If it is a real feel good moment, the Music Video Will Appear.


PS to Double Edge: I take back any mean thoughts I might ever have cast in your direction on account of your posting of the Los Lobos Version of "La Bamba" early on this thread.  It is in the top five of All Feel Good Songs Ever (at least in my humble opinion) and I mean it. (In the sincere rather than hostile sense of the word "mean". =)

Dang.  That was the easiest thing ever . . . =)
(None of that danged on HTML stuff or nuttin' =)

----------


## BDK

If y'all haven't yet, you should check out spotify. It's the real deal, the itunes killer.

Oh, and for good measure...

----------


## RadicalModerate

You ought to start charging for mind-reading services.

----------


## Double Edge

> Dolly


The wife has been playing her a lot lately.




> PS to Double Edge: I take back any mean thoughts I might ever have cast in your direction on account of your posting of the Los Lobos Version of "La Bamba" early on this thread.  It is in the top five of All Feel Good Songs Ever (at least in my humble opinion) and I mean it. (In the sincere rather than hostile sense of the word "mean". =)
> 
> Dang.  That was the easiest thing ever . . . =)
> (None of that danged on HTML stuff or nuttin' =)


Yeah, top five, fer shur. 

Here's a pair that make me smile.



The is probably my favorite Clapton song.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Shifting gears just a little . . .
This one made me feel good when I was maybe ten years old.
It still makes me feel good today (even this short version =)
(Please be advised that I never tune in to "Oldies" stations.)



Oh, what the heck . . . While I'm here . . .
(Even if it has been played to death at way too many weddings and whatnots . . .)

----------


## Double Edge

Alex Gaudino - Destination Calabria

Careful! Women blowing horns to devil music at this link! Not for the squeamish and possibly NSFW.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6B0F6edMy8

----------


## cameron_405

> Sing along (you know you want to)











Estelle -- American Boy

----------


## cameron_405

...but, there's always something there to remind me...of an 80's tune!  (♥ that)



Toto (band) -- Africa

----------


## RadicalModerate

Thanks.  I needed that.  =)
('Specially with getting all "uptight" about the Westboro Bunch and The 'British' Riots and whutnots*.)

*"Whutnots": a.k.a. "whatnots"; a.k.a. "etc. (and so forth)"; a.k.a. "Other Stuff Outside of Your Circle(s) of Influence and Concern" a.k.a. etc. ad infinitum . . .

Please accept, in advance, my apology for any inferences (on [your] part) involved in a.k.a. Number Three, above, that [you] might have involved Mormonism.  Thank [you]. Again. =)

Edited to Add:
(Speaking of Africa . . . This is from the '60s ("radical") film "If" (about a riot at a British Boarding Skool.) I liked it so much that I bought the Vinyl Version.  Back in the Day.  Of course, way back then, there was no video to accompany the music. It (the music) makes me feel as good as listening to the Books on "Tape" series of "The First Ladies Dectective Agency" . . . =)

----------


## cameron_405

Murray Head -- One Night in Bangkok

----------


## RadicalModerate

Apparently, I need to re-define my personal interpretation of "Feel Good" music . . . =)
That one was a bit too "cerebral" with too little emphasis on Tsunamis [directed at] Thailand.

(Sorry . . . Accidentally "channelled" that 700 Club Guy--which is pretty much the opposite of "Feel Good Music" even in the Text Version, doncha know. =)

Back on Topic =):


(Even the "Seal" version is worth a scrap of fish) . . .

----------


## dmoor82

Sir Mix alot-baby got back

----------


## dmoor82

House of Pain-jump around

----------


## Double Edge

Back to the '80s

----------


## Double Edge



----------


## cameron_405

Kate Bush -- The Dreaming



> "...The song is about the destruction of Aboriginal homelands by white Australians in their quest for weapons-grade uranium. Musical guest Rolf Harris plays the didgeridoo on the recording. Bird impersonator Percy Edwards provided sheep noises.  The original title for the track was "The Abo Song", which unwittingly made use of a racial slur; promotional 12" copies were circulated before being recalled..."

----------


## ljbab728

> Thanks.  I needed that.  =)
> ('Specially with getting all "uptight" about the Westboro Bunch and The 'British' Riots and whutnots*.)
> 
> *"Whutnots": a.k.a. "whatnots"; a.k.a. "etc. (and so forth)"; a.k.a. "Other Stuff Outside of Your Circle(s) of Influence and Concern" a.k.a. etc. ad infinitum . . .
> 
> Please accept, in advance, my apology for any inferences (on [your] part) involved in a.k.a. Number Three, above, that [you] might have involved Mormonism.  Thank [you]. Again. =)
> 
> Edited to Add:
> (Speaking of Africa . . . This is from the '60s ("radical") film "If" (about a riot at a British Boarding Skool.) I liked it so much that I bought the Vinyl Version.  Back in the Day.  Of course, way back then, there was no video to accompany the music. It (the music) makes me feel as good as listening to the Books on "Tape" series of "The First Ladies Dectective Agency" . . . =)


That was a fascinating movie which I remember very well.  I also bought that album.  This was the iconic song from that album which was featured in the movie:

----------


## redrunner

Here's some music from the 21st century.

----------


## RadicalModerate

This tune is from one of my favorite albums of all time.  (And I'm not just saying that because I read in an interview with Herbie "The King of Jazz Flute" Mann--about the same time that I bought it--that it was way up on his "Listening List.")

There isn't a "clunker" on it. It's mostly moody and melancholy, but this particular cut always makes me feel good.

It also reminds me of a set of circumstances--back in the day--that brought me to the back room of a local "businessman" who was also a part time/amateur fence for stolen stuff.  Among the stolen "goods" stacked in that room was a turntable. On the turntable was a copy of this record.  It made me feel very sad to see that . . . in a way that is difficult to understand or explain.  I suppose it has something to do with empathy for a person who appreciated this record as much as I did getting ripped off.

Anyway, the up-side, feel good part of that little aside is that the "businessman"/"hobby fence" eventually got busted for his part in the misdeeds.  Remembering that makes me feel good too. =)

----------


## RadicalModerate

And here is one by one of the best comedians of all time.
From what I understand, he recorded all the vocals on this tune.
Listen closely to the lyrics . . . 
(P.S.: The actual 50's were just a bit before my time.  I was only 8 when they ended and only started really listening to the radio a year or two after that.)



But to pacify The 21st Centuryists =)  here is something more recent.
(Something that stands outside of any temporal or decade matrix . . .)

----------


## cameron_405

> <video omitted>"...The Lovin' Spoonful always makes me feel good. Reminds me of the summers of my youth, young love, innocence; you know, all of that stuff that's lost now..."



...Melanie never fails to bring a smile to my face (and heart).


Melanie Safka -- Alexander Beetle

----------


## Double Edge

Yeah, she's a sweetie. Speaking of roller skates...It's not really worth sitting through the whole song, IMO, but this makes good use of Roger Miller's sentiment.

----------


## cameron_405

Nellie McKay -- Dog Song

----------


## citizenkane

This one's pretty good:

----------


## Double Edge



----------


## cameron_405

...doesn't match Ennio's version (and, Edda Dell'Orso -- love the 'wordless songstress'), but Metallica did a decent cover.


In the Style of Metallica

The Ecstasy of Gold -- Wiki

----------


## MikeOKC

One of the _great_ songs of all time and _banned_ (!) on many radio stations. 'Je T'Aime Moi Non Plus' by Serge Gainsbourg and Jane Birkin. These two video versions includes video clips and still photos of the *beautiful* Jane Birkin.

Short Version



Longer Version

----------


## MikeOKC

Curious if anyone remembered the 1969 Jane Birkin and Serge Gainsbourg song I posted?
It's the post right before this. Jane is beautiful in the videos, but the song itself is a beautiful and the tune very catchy.

----------


## citizenkane

> Curious if anyone remembered the 1969 Jane Birkin and Serge Gainsbourg song I posted?
> It's the post right before this. Jane is beautiful in the videos, but the song itself is a beautiful and the tune very catchy.


Yeah, "Jane Birkin/Serge Gainsbourg" is a great album.  I always liked "Histoire de Melody Nelson" too.

----------


## cameron_405

> Curious if anyone remembered the 1969 Jane Birkin and Serge Gainsbourg song I posted?
> It's the post right before this. Jane is beautiful in the videos, but the song itself is a beautiful and the tune very catchy.


...enchanting melody, and a striking beauty!

Here's one of my favorite French [Armenian-French] vocalists.


Charles Aznavour -- What Makes a Man
CHARLES AZNAVOUR Biography



> "...his compositions, although considered tame by any modern standard, were regarded as too risqu for French radio and were banned from the airwaves for a decade or more, from the late '40s through the end of the 1950s; American publishers seemed equally reticent about them, as he discovered on a visit to New York in 1948.....A teetotaler and a racing car enthusiast, Aznavour has been married three times and has three children..."

----------


## cameron_405

...and, another.


Les Rita Mitsouko -- Melodica
(RIP, Fred)

----------


## cameron_405

...last French video from me today -- Camille is avant-garde!



Camille (Singer)

----------


## cameron_405

...'round that time -- jazz noon!



Thelonious Monk -- Wiki

----------


## MikeOKC

> Yeah, "Jane Birkin/Serge Gainsbourg" is a great album.  I always liked "Histoire de Melody Nelson" too.


I agree, 'Jane Birkin/Sege Gainsbourg' is one of my favorite albums.
'Bonnie & Clyde' another favorite from Serge Gainsbourg w/ Brigitte Bardot:

----------


## cameron_405

...from my 'roller rink days' --


Stereo MCs -- Connected

----------


## cameron_405

> ["...only if you try, can you have hope-​-​
> you can live in sorrow, sadness, or survive-​-​
> you can lose, but what will be the result of-​-​
> i drink to the health of those who have not prospered-​-​
> i drink to make a stop to torture and to death-​-​
> i drink for you; for your future..."]

----------


## ck76

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/GHEUsGhUtgg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe><iframe width="640" height="510" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/GHEUsGhUtgg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

----------


## ck76

http://youtu.be/GHEUsGhUtgg

----------


## RadicalModerate

This one can be either a "feel good" or "feel bad" song, depending upon how you look at it . . .


And here is a Shel Silverstein Classic that I used to sing in bars out on The Wild East Side, "Back in The Day" (and that actually has about thirty verses . . .)

----------


## cameron_405

> This one can be either a "feel good" or "feel bad" song, depending upon how you look at it . . .


...final post on the forum:




Full-stop.

----------


## cameron_405

> ...final post on the forum:
> 
> Full-stop.



...welp, that worked.

----------


## cameron_405

Opus III

----------


## Thunder

Hi Cameron.  Can you dance?  :-)

----------


## cameron_405

> Hi Cameron.  Can you dance?  :-)
> 
> <video omitted>


...he's feelin' it -- that's great!  I'll have to check my external drives and locate the file, but I made a similar video to one of the Little Caesars guys at 122nd/Rockwell a while back.


Nice find, Thunder!  {:+)

----------


## dmoor82

The greatest fight song EVER!

----------


## Thunder

> ...he's feelin' it -- that's great!  I'll have to check my external drives and locate the file, but I made a similar video to one of the Little Caesars guys at 122nd/Rockwell a while back.
> 
> 
> Nice find, Thunder!  {:+)


You danced for Little Caesars? :-O

----------


## cameron_405

> You danced for Little Caesars? :-O



...negative, Ghostrider -- created 2 videos of the dancers (just not sure where they're located at the moment).

----------


## Thunder

Okay.

Someone should pay that guy to come out to dance at the Devon Tower opening ceremony. We can get William to film the show.  The guy lives in Texas, if Pete can somehow contact him and arrange payment and performance.  :-)

----------


## cameron_405



----------


## cameron_405



----------


## RadicalModerate

The OU fight song brought this one to mind . . .
(Maybe we should send a link to the above video to Mike Gundy?)

----------


## Maynard



----------


## Double Edge



----------


## Double Edge

Studio Version...better quality but shorter

----------


## Maynard



----------


## Maynard



----------


## Maynard



----------


## skyrick

A great song from my high school daze at NEHS.

----------


## Maynard



----------


## Jzyehoshua

Ok, my music tastes:

----------


## Maynard

Mmm...Heart!

----------


## Jzyehoshua

An oldie but goodie. 1968.




And a song you might not know if not from the Chicago area:

----------


## RadioOKC

These guys still have it after all these years!


Chris
www.radiookc.com



http://youtu.be/SpDgiOZ5bXY

----------


## Jzyehoshua

And this band's song greatest hit was its farewell when intending to break up the band for good:

----------


## Maynard



----------


## Jzyehoshua

And a take on the saying, "When you're going through Hell, keep going":

----------


## Maynard

Work it out!

----------


## Maynard

Did y'all know that trombonists can do it in seven different positions?  (don't get me started on the F-attachment)

Check out this triple-tonguing!!!

----------


## Maynard



----------


## ljbab728

> 


I know everyone has different tastes in music but maybe I'm missing something.  Do you consider this to be "Feel Good Music"?  This thread seems to evolving more into what are my favorite music videos instead of "Feel Good Music".

----------


## Maynard

> I know everyone has different tastes in music but maybe I'm missing something.  Do you consider this to be "Feel Good Music"?  This thread seems to evolving more into what are my favorite music videos instead of "Feel Good Music".



"Winning!"

----------


## Maynard

Good morning, OKCTalk!

----------


## Maynard

Enjoy it!

----------


## ljbab728

> Enjoy it!


Thank you Maynard.  That's a good one and back on topic.

----------


## Maynard



----------


## Maynard



----------


## Maynard



----------


## Maynard



----------


## Maynard



----------


## Maynard



----------


## Maynard

G'night, OKCTalk.

----------


## Maynard



----------


## Jzyehoshua

My newest contribution:

----------


## Maynard

They know.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Thanks for resurrecting this thread, Maynard!
Here's one I came across, yesterday, doing research regarding the Sprawl thread:

----------


## Maynard

One of my favs.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Read that one 5 by 5, good buddy . . .
10-4 and Amen.

Here's one that we picked up on Satellite Radio somewhere in The Hinterlands between OKC and St. Paul . . .

I think it played right after something by "skeeter" Jennings involving bitching about the misuse of the word "Outlaw" . . .



I'd like to see this Dude play at The Blue Door or VZDs--right after Trout Fishing in America--so's we can all get together, take him out into the alley and slap some "organic" sense into him with two-by-fours regarding indirectly promoting the use of methamphetamines.

(So why isn't there a radio station in OKC that plays the type of playlist like on Sirrius/XM radio?  Jist axin' . . . =)

Apolgies, in advance, to anyone (who shall remain nameless) questioning the "feel good" thread connection here.
It's just that the lyrics and the rhythm are nearly perfect and the dude's dad is a well known writer of Tales O' The West.

----------


## Double Edge

Awesome!

----------


## Maynard

"I was country when country wasn't cool."




=P

----------


## Maynard

> "I was country when country wasn't cool."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =)



And, still 'country'.

=)

----------


## Maynard

Great tune!

----------


## Maynard

Recall buying the CASSETTE tape back in the early 90's after hearing this song on the HBO series, "Real Sex".

----------


## Maynard

"Because the hook always brings you back."

----------


## Maynard

Anyone see the moon recently?  Resplendent!

----------


## kevinpate

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLLMz...eature=related


 A long time favorite song delivered in a flawless performance.  It's been a long while since anyone just nailed it like the lass from Checotah did that night.

----------


## Maynard

> The OU fight song brought this one to mind . . .
> (Maybe we should send a link to the above video to Mike Gundy?)



Just returned from picking up a pizza, and this was on the CD player.

----------


## RadicalModerate

When it comes down to "Music to Pick Up Pizza By" . . .
(or is that, "Music By Which to Pick Up Pizza"? =)

Here is a Tip: This one is not a bad choice.

----------


## Maynard

Nap-nap!

----------


## Maynard

> Nap-nap!



Absolutely fabulous nap-nap! 

(and, the Domino's pizza was pretty darn good, too!)

----------


## Maynard

And, for "John".

----------


## Maynard

"The only tango".




HA!

----------


## Maynard

And, where is that 'Ola'?

----------


## Maynard

> And, where is that 'Ola'?

----------


## Maynard

Opa!

----------


## Maynard

'Fr Hector'.

----------


## Maynard

> 'Fr Hector'.

----------


## Maynard

G'nacht, alles!

----------


## Maynard

Up!  =)

----------


## Maynard

"Goraca!"

----------


## Maynard

<vbg>

----------


## Maynard

and.....moze, vielleicht, quizas -- perhaps, perhaps, perhaps --

----------


## Maynard

*.*

----------


## Double Edge

Everyone who has a ticket to see Paul Simon, raise your hand. 

<hand>

----------


## RadicalModerate

One of the best "Feel Good Songs" ever!!!
Bar None.

Pretend This Sentence Is My Hand Raised.
(Except holding only a lighter rather than a ticket to the concert at a local casino.)

Thank You.

----------


## Double Edge

> One of the best "Feel Good Songs" ever!!!
> Bar None.
> 
> Pretend This Sentence Is My Hand Raised.
> (Except holding only a lighter rather than a ticket to the concert at *a local casino*.)
> 
> Thank You.


He's playing the civic center in November. Tickets went on sale yesterday. There were a few upper level seats left last night.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Paul Simon and Art Garfunkel (or is that Garfunkle?) were my Musical Inspirations until Jimmy Buffet cruised onto the scene. (Back in The Day =)

I can't belive my Gaffe-ish Faux Pas-esque comment vis-a-vis The Venue.
(Probably mixed up The Paul Simon concert with the upcoming Diana Ross and The Mundanes thing at a casino).

Please forgive me.  Thank you.

Reading "The First Ladies Dectective Series" (by Andrew McCall Smith) lends extra depth and texture to the meaning of this one . . .



And who could forget this one?  (Me, maybe  =)


(P.S.: It's not about dope. It's about an automotive seat belt or bicycle helmet violation.  =)

Quick Aside: "Back In the Day"--like, before Rolling Stone--there was a "Music Magazine" called "Creem".
One of their writers said something to the effect: "Every Simon and Garfunkel song is absolutely beautiful and says absolutely nothing."
A disconnected douchebag like that can only have gone into politics.

----------


## Double Edge

That's a great song too, from one of his better CDs. There have been a few acts who have gone through the casinos I have been tempted to see but haven't. Did make it to see Blues Traveler awhile back. The venue was okay, save for the drive. It was a small room, which was cool but the crowd was a bit reserved for the act, IMO.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Nice Clip!
And here I didn't think that "They" made Music/Music Videos worth watching anymore. =)

(FYI, [EdgeEdge  =)]: I tune into CMT/alt about as often as I tune into MTV/VH1/BET/ETC . . . 
Way too many bogus/BS "Award" Shows . . . And almost no "Music" . . . =)

Thanks, again, for resurrecting this thread c/o Bro. Paul S.
No kidding.

BTW: I am still looking forward to the upcoming concert at The Blue Door (or possibly VZD's, maybe) with Trout Fishing in America and James McMurtry.

----------


## Double Edge



----------


## Double Edge



----------


## skyrick



----------


## Thunder

I don't know where else to put it here.  Once in a while, I have fun converting lyrics.  This is another one that I had just done. Highlighting changed verses.

Any Ma'am of Mine (Any Man of Mine) 
by Thunder (by Shania Twain)

This is what a man wants...

Any ma’am of mine better be servin’ me
Even when I'm drunk she still better love me
And I can be sleepin all day that's fine
But she better be forever mine

Any ma’am of mine'll will listen just right
When last year's boxers is just a little too tight
And anything I do or say better be okay
When I have a bad gamble day

And if I change my mind
A million times
I wanna hear her say
Yeah (yeah), yeah (yeah), yeah I like that way

Any ma’am of mine better walk the line
Better show me a teasin' squeezin' pleasin' kinda time
I need a ma’am who knows, how the story goes
She's gotta be a heartbeatin' fine treatin' 
Breathtakin' earthquakin' kind
Any ma’am of mine

Well any ma’am of mine better agree
When I say to undress right there for me
And when she cook me dinner and she burn it black
She better say, mmmm, I will be right back

And if I change my mind
A million times
I wanna hear her say
Yeah (yeah), yeah (yeah), yeah I like that way

Any ma’am of mine better walk the line
Better show me a teasin' squeezin' pleasin' kinda time
I need a ma’am who knows, how the story goes
She's gotta be a heartbeatin' fine treatin' 
Breathtakin' earthquakin' kind
Any ma’am of mine

Let me hear you say yeah, (yeah), yeah (yeah), yeah I like it that way

Any ma’am of mine better walk the line
Better show me a teasin' squeezin' pleasin' kinda time
I need a ma’am who knows, how the story goes
She's gotta be a heartbeatin' fine treatin' 
Breathtakin' earthquakin' kind
Any ma’am of mine

You gotta boobies shake
Make the earth quake
Kick, turn, stomp, stomp, then you jump
Heel to toe, Do Si Do
'Til your high-heels wanna break
`Til your feet and your back ache
Keep it movin' `till you just can't take anymore
Come on everybody on the floor
A-one two, a-three four
Hup two, hup
If you wanna be a ma’am of mine, that's right
You better be serving me right
This is what a man wants...

----------


## citizenkane



----------


## RadicalModerate

With a Tip O' The RadMod Hat to DoubleEdge . . .
(Remember "A Tip o' The Hatlo Hat" to . . .  Nah. Probably not. =)





I think the Thread Topic is still "Feel Good Music" . . .
Isn't it?  =)

----------


## Double Edge

Moondance always reminds me of this...

5/4 baybee

----------


## Double Edge

Did I post this already?

----------


## RadicalModerate

#1 Me too . . .
#2 Maybe, but that's OK . . .

(And to throw a bone to TheNeo-GermanTrashbangers . . . =)

----------


## RadicalModerate

I don't know why . . .
Yet . . . Somehow . . . =)



I feel . . . as if . . . This Level of Musical History and Enjoyment
will be available only from a cell phone tower near you.

Excuse me: I meant U.
N that makes me Feel Good2
Y2K'l!

----------


## Maynard

Feel it!

----------


## Maynard

> (And to throw a bone to TheNeo-GermanTrashbangers . . . =)


For the 'Germanically-inclined' -- "hello you!"

----------


## Maynard

Friday night in the big town [of OKC], and I'm steppin' out!

----------


## RadicalModerate

"Stepping Out"?  THAT ain't steppin' out . . . THIS is steppin' out.

Note how they didn't even pretend to be lip synching?
It was a simpler time back then . . .

----------


## rondvu

I enjoy this song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xR0DKOGco_o

----------


## RadicalModerate

Yeah. Me Too.
(plus the parody of whatever with musicskill)

This one . . . on the other hand . . .
Is . . . well . . . from  . . . like . . . '88



and the beat goes on . . . =)

----------


## ljbab728



----------


## ljbab728

This is one of the few recent songs/videos that I would put in this category.  It has a really fun, upbeat vibe to it.




And the low budget version.

----------


## stick47

Feel Comfortably Numb music

----------


## ljbab728

After going to see the musical "Mama Mia" on it's recent run here I think I have to mention a few of these songs here.  This group is the ultimate in "feel good" music.























And my favorite of their's

----------


## ljbab728

The first video I posted in post number 189 no longer works.  This one should.




And a repost of another one which quit working from my post number 191.  I'm not sure what happens.  It may be some kind of copyright issue.

----------


## ljbab728

And for something a little different.




And watch this one without a tear coming to your eye.

----------


## MikeOKC

Ljbab,

I'll try to not make this too long.

It looks like your original "Fernando" got caught up in a UMG DMCA takedown notice. Universal (they are the worst) gives DMCA notices to Google in a very random and bizarre fashion. They have to challenge each and every video which they own the copyright and sometimes one video goes down while another, with a lot more views, stays up! That's the DMCA takedown method using specific URL's. They'll get around to the other - eventually. The whole deal with YouTube and music is that the music companies are mostly okay if you just put a pic of the album up while the song plays. Google claims their payments cover a good chunk of the music. Original music videos are a little shakier. Also, music companies are also opting to monetize the music on YouTube. They have the option of an ad before the video rather than a takedown (which nets them zero). And, some of the music companies just don't care about YouTube. Some see it as a music discovery avenue where people are introduced to a song and end up buying it at iTunes or Amazon. You'll see many songs with links to those two sellers of digital music.

Have you ever heard of Tunecaster? With TC and YouTube, the musical world is at your fingertips. You put in the name of the song and it gives you three options: Watch/Listen/Download. You will be amazed how many songs - even very old tunes - are cataloged and available using the "watch" link through Tunecaster. http://tunecaster.com/

I'm with 'ya on Abba.....they define "Feel Good" music. Thanks for posting - brought back good memories!
(Sorry about my long reply)

----------


## ljbab728

I have a very eclective appreciation of music (as long as it's not rap or hip hop which isn't really music).  This trio was the ABBA of it's day for feel good music.  I also love a lot of classical music for it's feel good appeal but won't post it here because I doubt that few would appreciate it.





.

----------


## ljbab728

Patty Andrews was the lead singer.  She is 94 and still alive.

----------


## fromdust

whoa...the andrew sisters are my secret indulgence, lol.
having the 40's station on sirius is the way i discovered them, and i'm a hardcore rocker!

2 outta the 3 are babes!

----------


## ljbab728

> whoa...the andrew sisters are my secret indulgence, lol.
> having the 40's station on sirius is the way i discovered them, and i'm a hardcore rocker!
> 
> 2 outta the 3 are babes!


There's nothing wrong with having diverse tastes in music, fromdust.  When I was much younger I looked down my nose at anything but classical music.  I eventually learned that there is much to like in many styles and formats ( as long as it's not rap or hip hop, LOL).

----------


## ljbab728

> whoa...the andrew sisters are my secret indulgence, lol.
> having the 40's station on sirius is the way i discovered them, and i'm a hardcore rocker!
> 
> 2 outta the 3 are babes!


fromdust, I thought you might also enjoy this.

----------


## ljbab728

And this.

----------


## ljbab728

And this.

----------


## ljbab728

And

----------


## ljbab728

I mentioned before that I was a big fan of classical music and wanted to give one example even if no one else here appreciates it.  This work by Wagner is amazing in the way in continues to build to the finale and the french horn work at the end gives me chills every time I hear it.  It's unfortunate that his work became so identifed with Nazi propaganda.

----------


## Allentown



----------


## ljbab728

I haven't seen too much here from the Golden Oldies genre.  Since my grades 1- 12 years were in the 50's and early sixties it's very important to me.  I just didn't know that the music was "Goldens Oldies" LOL.  I got to thinking about this when I  heard about this story.


http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2012/0...imers-disease/

I saw him perform in the Dick Clark Caravan of Stars at the Civic Center Music Hall (then the Municipal Auditorium) when I was in high school.  He empitomized feel good music for that era.

----------


## ljbab728

He was one of the biggest teen heartthrobs of the 60's.

----------


## ljbab728

This is another act I saw at the same concert. They didn't have the career that Bobby Vee has had but this is an iconic song.

----------


## ljbab728

I also saw Bryan Hyland doing his biggest hit at the same show.  They just don't have anything like the Dick Clark Caravan of Stars anymore to be able to see so many great acts in one show.

----------


## ljbab728

He performed this song at the same show.

----------


## Maynard

> People movin' out 
> People movin' in
>  Why, because of the color of their skin
>  Run, run, run, but you sho' can't hide
>  An eye for an eye
>  A tooth for a tooth
>  Vote for me, and I'll set you free
>  Rap on brother, rap on
>  Well, the only person talkin'
> ...

----------


## RadicalModerate

And this one goes out from Gary G somewhere in Italy . . .
Back around 1500 or somewhere in that vicinity . . .
To all of the fledgling, modern-day astronomers out there . . .
Lookin' for love in all the right places . . .
(as long as you don't look right into the sun . . .
even though that's where all the fun is
according to Manfred M from somewhere in Alaska . . .).

Just be sure you that you are using the proper eye protection/filters . . ."
The rule of thumb is at least two old Kodak photographic negatives . . .
But it ain't gonna happen again until after 2017 . . .
So smoke another coke bottle on the fire,
break off the excess glass
and hope for the best transit of Venus ever . . .

Be sure to put some tinfoil on your hat
to avoid falling Stardust Memories.



P.S.: That Brian Hyland tune, above, was one of my favorites from back in the day.
Thanks.  Really.  (It reminded me of my summer babysitter--her name was Norma Jean--when I was about seven years old.)
Right about the time Lou Christie came out with "Sheila" . . . =)

"Melancholy" isn't a bad thing? Is it? =)

And this is why I am a stalwart supporter of PBS/NPR but especially OETA
(and other local, "unitarian" broadcasting efforts . . . =)

Did I forget to mention that I actually married "Venus"?
I did.  Except her name is Kathleen.
And the day that all of one's dreams actually come true
is probably the last day of life on this planet.
Because she was a gift of God to me.

----------


## ljbab728

Nice post, RM.  And I understood everything you said this time.  LOL

----------


## RadicalModerate

=)

----------


## Maynard

"Give Me Some Sun"

----------


## Bunty

How about a cute and catchy music video especially for the ladies:

----------


## ljbab728

A feel good song by one of the biggest crushes of my teenage years.

----------


## Bunty

Well, darn, where's the version of a nearly nude female who can sing good in the shower?

----------


## ljbab728

> Well, darn, where's the version of a nearly nude female who can sing good in the shower?


You'll just have to imagine Shelley Fabares singing nearly nude in the shower, Bunty.

----------


## RadicalModerate

And not to confuse the issue . . .
Here is a one-hit-wonder from Shelly's "TV Brother" Paul . . .

On account of Father's Day.
And so forth . . .

(and lay off of my teenage heartthrobs from back in the day ljbab. =)
(if you put a video up here with Leslie Gore, i will have to . . . something. =)

----------


## ljbab728

> And not to confuse the issue . . .
> Here is a one-hit-wonder from Shelly's "brother" Paul . . .
> 
> On account of Father's Day.
> And so forth . . .


I remember that song well, RM, however it says embedding disabled when you try to view it.

----------


## ljbab728

Here is another great feel good folk song from my high school years.

----------


## RadicalModerate

And now here is another
semi-melancholy
blast from the past
to make up for having to do
that extra click
on the "Watch on Youtube" video
(featuring, in addition to french horns
in the background,
the range of Shelly Fabres'
underrated
acting abilities . . . =)

Another tribute
to "Dad" . . .

----------


## ljbab728

And when celebrating feel good folk music don't forget our very own Woody.  His 100th birthday will be celebrated next month.

----------


## RadicalModerate

the thing that Woody G
and I have in common
unto this very day . . .
is the same thing that 
pissed off my dad
back in the day . . .
and got a similar reaction
by my so-called "supervisors"
like, just today! =)

(and is illustrated by this song)



*Resist the Proto-Borg! =)*

----------


## ljbab728

Some of Woody's songs tended to be a little heavy but definitely not this one.

----------


## ljbab728

And another of my favorites of his.

----------


## ljbab728

His social viewpoints were very obvious here and the message on his guitar was a constant.

----------


## Maynard



----------


## Maynard

"Friday night in the big town!"

----------


## RadicalModerate

This song is medicinal . . .



 . . . and legal.

----------


## Maynard

> This song is medicinal . . .
> 
> ---
> 
>  . . . and legal.


This one's 'spiritual'! 
(gotta catch the end)

----------


## RadicalModerate

And here's a musical portrait of the pusher of the gateway drug . . .
That led Larry Welk and The Coconuts astray

----------


## Maynard



----------


## RadicalModerate

the confusion of mixing drugs, religion and politics
is not limited to Rastafarians.
nor North Dakota Polka Groupies/Hutterites
and their Ilk
and this is exactly why
i feel good about this tune =)

----------


## Maynard



----------


## RadicalModerate

I feel really good
about that Musicvideo
on account of
how many French people
in the backgroud
waiting to attend 
the Jerry Lewis Film Festival
and French Open Golf Tournament
were forced to pause and appreciate
a work of art
in progress. =)

Voltaire would probably agree.
Merci.

Dang.
Almost forgot The Contribution to The Cause (feel good music)

----------


## ljbab728



----------


## ljbab728



----------


## ljbab728



----------


## Maynard



----------


## Maynard



----------


## Maynard

Lily's so cute!

----------


## Maynard

[7 days, 7 nights]

----------


## Maynard

From "The 3rd Time Around" LP (1965).



*.*

----------


## ljbab728

Despite the violence and melancholy shown here this somehow leaves me with an uplifted feel good message.

----------


## mark500

Here is mine:-

----------


## RadicalModerate

this ain't like finding a rhyme for "grocery" (no-sirr-ee),
but bowling is involved.

----------


## RadicalModerate

I heard a rumor that some guy named Dan Cathy is planning to open a chain of these places.
Chicken and Rock Lobster is supposed to be on the menu.

----------


## ljbab728



----------


## ljbab728



----------


## ljbab728



----------


## ljbab728



----------


## MikeOKC

~

The Theme Song from Cheers. The full-version (actually released as a single). Artist is Gary Portnoy and a studio band.

----------


## ljbab728

A tribute to the late Scott Mckenzie.  

As someone who was in college when this happened, younger people today just don't understand the significance of this period and how profoundly it changed America.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Great song.  Thanks for posting.  I was in High School back then.
(is that charlie manson at 0:33--0:34?  probably not.)

----------


## ljbab728

A tribute to the iconic American sister act, the McGuire sisters, upon the death of Dorothy McGuire at the age of 84.  She was reportedly suffering from advanced dementia.  This was filmed for a PBS special eight years ago.

----------


## jentindal

I've been spinning Jerrod Niemann's new song Shinin' On Me! It's really awesome.

----------


## ljbab728

I was turned on to Edith Piaf over 50 years ago when I started taking French classes.  Whether you understand French or not her talent and the feeling she puts into her music is unbelievable.  She makes you feel every note.

----------


## ljbab728



----------


## ljbab728

This was typical of her perfomances, alone on a stage wearing a simple black dress and using her powerful and emotional voice.

----------


## ljbab728



----------


## ljbab728



----------


## ljbab728



----------


## ljbab728



----------


## ljbab728



----------


## ljbab728



----------


## ljbab728



----------


## ljbab728

I happened to come across this tonight and, while I'm not sure it qualifies as "feel good music", I defy you to watch it without a smile coming to your face.  It has to be one the most irreverent Christmas videos in recent years and is by the Dropkick Murphys.

USA Premiere of “The Season’s Upon Us” Music Video  Dropkick Murphys

----------


## RadicalModerate

I took my little girl to somthing called "The Spring Fair of OKC" or whatever . . . sometime in the vicinity of The Spring of . . . oh . .. i dunno . . . maybe '90 or thereabouts . . .?
And this guy--with his ShowBand--was performing, live, on stage.  It wuz lahk $ma$ in May or whatever. 
Point is: This Dude and Crew/Crewettes were EXCELLENT!  (and not just on account o' some old timey christmas song =)





Vince is the best thing that ever happened to New Orleans.
(just kidding . . . =)

PS t' ljbab . . . great take on the sterortypical shanty irish spin on things  . . . i'll be sure to share it with the rest o' the shanty irish clan visiting for the "holidays"  from up nord . . . a gud tyme will be had by all  . . . i assure ya'. =)

----------


## stick47

RIP Rita Hayworth 1918-1987 (somebody scored a 10 with this video!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=mz3CPzdCDws

----------


## RadicalModerate

> RIP Rita Hayworth 1918-1987 (somebody scored a 10 with this video!)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=mz3CPzdCDws


Sorry . . . You are wrong: On a scale of 10 that video rates a 12.  Thanks!

----------


## ljbab728

A little outrageous, as usual, for the Divine Miss M, but still feels good.

----------


## ljbab728

A great new song by this popular new group.




Their name certainly fits their music.

----------


## RadicalModerate

That was excellent.  "never judge a song by the opening shots of a music video."  =)
(on the other hand, the bette midler video was beyond perfect.)

----------


## ljbab728

I was reminded about this great Oscar winning song tonight while watching "Once" on the OETA Movie Club.

----------


## ljbab728



----------


## sgt. pepper

Somewhere Over The Rainbow Israel Kamakawiwo'ole "Iz" HQ - YouTube

----------


## ljbab728

You wouldn't think from the title that this is feel good music but it might surprise you.


This is a very versatile and interesting group.

----------


## ljbab728



----------


## ljbab728

I think the music on this video is unremarkable but it definitely qualifies as feel good.

----------


## Roger S

Well I'm at work at 5:45 on a Saturday morning and this is what's making me feel good at the moment.

----------


## ljbab728



----------


## ljbab728

I really like this new group.

----------


## ljbab728

This talented group is from Dublin.




I especially like their rendition of "It's a Long Way to Tipperary" at the end.

----------


## ljbab728

For some reason this became unavailable from a previous post.

----------


## ljbab728

One more previous post that became unavailable that I have to post again because it's so special.

----------


## ljbab728

[QUOTE=ljbab728;599835]Another one that I posted last year that became disabled.  I'm posting again even if it's a couple of months early.

----------


## ljbab728

Another previous post that I found unavailable.  The incomparable Edith Piaf at her best on stage alone in a simple black dress.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Thanks for reposting that Bette Midler vid!
I can't remember exactly why I was trying to find it awhile back but I couldn't. =)
I think I was going to use it to illustrate a point . . . yet at this point i can't remember what that point was.

----------


## ljbab728

> Thanks for reposting that Bette Midler vid!
> I can't remember exactly why I was trying to find it awhile back but I couldn't. =)
> I think I was going to use it to illustrate a point . . . yet at this point i can't remember what that point was.


That video and the White Christmas one went down again.  I guess there's not much point in posting them a third time.

----------


## ljbab728

I have previously posted an official music video of this song but I also really like this "live" version with more acoustics.

----------


## ljbab728

I have never been a Katy Perry fan, but this definitely qualifies as a fun, feel good song.

----------


## ljbab728



----------


## RadicalModerate

Was just driving around NE Central OKC, running a few errands.  Was wishing I had my camera with me to capture some of the brilliant fall foliage that still remains.  One of the errands was to be a stop by the grocery store. I had the radio tuned to some NPR Station.  They were doing an interview with Booker. T.  They played part of this song. Just as I was driving by Whole Foods, in order to bypass Sprouts, so I could end up at Homeland.

Booker T. said that it was still one of his favorite tunes, even 50 years later, at the age of 68.

I have to agree that it is one of my favorite "Feel Good Songs" too.
(even though Booker T. is 7 years older than me. =)



Somehow it reminded me of this other old favorite, but I'm not sure why.  
Maybe you can pick up on the similarities.



As long as we have access to NPR in OKC, OKC Radio is OK  by me.

(Oh!  For The Record: I didn't buy any green onions at Homeland.  I bought baby spinach, red and white onions, garlic, a shallot and some of those tasty mini-gold potatoes instead. Plus some non-psychedelic mushrooms and a nice pork tenderloin. =)

----------


## ljbab728

RM, I didn't realize you were such a youngster.  I'm closer to the age of Booker T. than I am to you.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> RM, I didn't realize you were such a youngster.  I'm closer to the age of Booker T. than I am to you.


Sheeeee-it, dude:
Sometimes I even watch Larry Welk reruns (on PBS)  =)
Just for the nostalgia fix.

Let's face it: The entire concept of "Age" is all in your mind.
(yeah. right. heh, heh, heh. =)

My wife and I recently returned from a 600 mile drive to savor The Natural Beauties of Oklahoma and Arkansas.
Today, one weekend later, we took a 6000 step stroll around our "'Hood".
Just as pretty in it's own way. No kidding.

Of course, we were actually talking and taking photos rather than engaging in a forced exercise march of some sort. =)

Caught this--listening to some NPR blurb a couple of weeks ago, probably "Fresh Air" with Terry Gross--and picked up a copy of the CD for The Road Trip at Barnes and Noble.  Never heard of Linda Thompson before that . . . so I guess she could be called The Serendipity Singer for The New Millenium?

----------


## Mel

This young Lady has good pedigree in singing and I really enjoy her cover of this old Van Morrison tune: Jen Chapin - Into The Mystic (Van Morrison) - YouTube

----------


## RadicalModerate

> This young Lady has good pedigree in singing and I really enjoy her cover of this old Van Morrison tune: Jen Chapin - Into The Mystic (Van Morrison) - YouTube


Before even clicking the link, I have to say that three of the things that brought my sweetheart and i together involved Van Morrison, Loreena McKennit and Enya. =)

----------


## RadicalModerate

> This young Lady has good pedigree in singing and I really enjoy her cover of this old Van Morrison tune: Jen Chapin - Into The Mystic (Van Morrison) - YouTube


Upon review . . . I have to say that Jen Chapin finally made it clear to me what Van Morrison was saying a relatively long time ago. =)
I knew I liked what he was saying, but I wasn't exactly sure what it was.  Thanks.  Really.

This one is "all gussied up" video-wise, yet . . . (it's still OK in my book =)

----------


## Mel

That's funny, I have all three on my comp. :Cool:

----------


## RadicalModerate

Next to Jethro Tull at Red Rocks (just outside of Morrison, CO), back in the '70's (of the 19s), 
the best concert I can imagine today . . . 
Would be Jen Chapin, as an opening act, 
for Trout Fishing in America at The Blue Door . . .
(in OKC!) (without riots and thugs!)



Of course, "I was so much older then, I'm younger than that now". =)
(as were the troubadors ^. =)

Believe it or not.  That wish could come true. =)

----------


## Prunepicker

I'm a Pink Floyd fan.  I've had some students who wanted to learn the 
bass lines of Roger Waters.  I wish I would have kept all of the lines I've 
transcribed during lessons.

I should write a book.

I'm also a Jethro Tull and Yes fan.  I'm not sure how many of their 
concerts I've seen.  I did see Yes back up Jethro Tull at the Civic 
Center in 1969 or 70.  Talk about a mind boggling concert.  Probably 
the most incredible concert I've ever attended.

----------


## Prunepicker

Duh...  I have many students playing all over the world.  Seriously.  
They are playing in major orchestras, jazz ensembles and rock bands.  
Teaching my gift to youngsters is far more important than anything I 
have to offer except Salvation in Jesus Christ.

Odd that I've never had a student or parent complain about my 
teaching.  Can anyone explain this?

----------


## RadicalModerate

Running a few errands this evening, prior to the Ice Apocalypse, I tapped the button to KOSU on the radio.  The Spy was on and some program I'd never heard of before was being aired.  This was what was playing.  It was so good (in my opinion) that I did a little research and came up with this.  It sounded to me like what might result from a merger of The B-52s and Blondie (with a trace of Zappa). What really got me was the killer bass.  



The host of the show got back to me with the name of the cut and the band within minutes of my requesting it.
This is yet another reason why I love Public Radio--even in OKC.

And to think that I thought the only good thing to come out of Australia back about that time was Men At Work . . .

----------


## Prunepicker



----------


## RadicalModerate

Uptight and Outta Sight . . . Thanks.
(I've been told that James Brown was a harsh taskmaster in term of musical perfection on the part of his combo.  And I'm glad that he was.)

Edited to Add: I left out David Byrne and The Talking Heads in my reason for liking that unknown Aussie Band resurrected by an obscure radio station in OKC.  =)

----------


## Romulack

Rattle and Burn by Jesse Cook

----------


## RadicalModerate

Pretty good for just another guitar picker . . . =)

----------


## Garin

Would have loved to seen him while he was alive in his glory days. He had the voice of an angel

----------

